# Silver Extraction from NDT Waste



## bharath.blitz (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Members,

I stumbled upon this forum while doing research for my small business. I have very basic text book knowledge when it comes to chemical process, so I thought I could get some help from the experts in the forum. Thank in advance. My case,

(1) My customer is a company that does Non Destructive Testing on pipes by using film radiography technique. 
(2) Waste from this process looks like a scrap metal, which is made of Silver bromide and Sodium thiosulphate mainly
(3) We decided to do 'Electrodeposition of Silver from Sodium thiosulphate' method to extract silver from this scrap metal, but given our circumstances this will not be economically beneficial

Now I am researching is there a simpler/economical way to extract silver from the above mentioned scrap. A solution/acid which can separate and give Silver.

Can the experts in the forum comment on this and guide me for a solution?

Many Thanks


----------



## rickbb (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm confused when you say "looks like scrap metal". 

Normally from a "film radiography technique" you have a fixer solution with silver salts dissolved in it. (Sodium thiosulfate.)

Does your waste look like a metal, or a liquid?


----------



## bharath.blitz (Jul 31, 2015)

rickbb said:


> I'm confused when you say "looks like scrap metal".
> 
> Normally from a "film radiography technique" you have a fixer solution with silver salts dissolved in it. (Sodium thiosulfate.)
> 
> Does your waste look like a metal, or a liquid?



My scrap looks like a rock/metal type. Pic attached.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 31, 2015)

That look like a broken bar of something melted, can you fill out the details on what was done to it? 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Aug 1, 2015)

If this is silver recovered from X-ray fixer then it is most likely a combination made up of some elemental silver & some silver sulfide --- in order to get a complete recovery of the silver (from the sulfide part of the make up) you need to do a smelt with iron to make the conversion of the sulfide to silver

Here is a short explanation & pics of the set up needed :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=20201&p=207306&hilit=silver+sulfide#p207306

Here is a complete discussion about it :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12404

Kurt


----------

